

Twitter Now Automatically Shortens Links - Ainab
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/07/twitter-now-automatically-shortens-links/

======
rick888
One more reason why you shouldn't base your business on someone else's
platform (at least in the long-term).

Twitter will slowly figure out which businesses are successful and destroy
them by coming out with their own service. Free R&D.

